# question for the gals?



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been struggling with my ibs, especially since my hysterectomy in September. I had several people that have had the surgery that said it took them a good 6 months to get back to normal (non-ibs'ers). Well I reached the six month point and all of a sudden I feel freakin awesome. Still have some periods of exaustion but my stomach is better then ever. My question is - when your ibs is acting up do you have vaginal discharge and adult acne? It has been 2 weeks now since I have been feeling good and my face is smooth and clear and I don't have to wear panty liners anymore. Is there a connection here? I'm really surprised at how good I have been feeling because I went to Vegas for a week where I ate things I wouldn't normally eat and drank a lot of alcohol (don't normally drink) and my stomach behaved itself the entire time. Maybe I just needed a vacation - my husband and I went WITHOUT the kids and it was heaven.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi mindy,Having never had a hysterectomy, I am not sure what to say exactly, however many women have serious IBS problems before their periods due to hormones.I assume that since you don't have your periods anymore, the change in your hormones is what has contributed to your improved skin and your remission of IBS.I'm glad you're feeling good and I hope it continues.Hugs.Jeanne


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I got IBS after my hysterectomy. I still have 1 ovary so I still have natural hormones. My skin has actually been worse since the hyst. and I still deal with the discharge. I think my birth control before the hyst. is what must have kept my skin clear because I never had acne while on it.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

The hysterectomy was the best favor I ever did for myself. While I still have IBS, it's not as bad, except for a flare-up during menopause a few years ago. My skin was a lot better, and I felt better too. Sex life was just as good as before.


----------

